# Utterly Butterleigh 3rd Sept



## Tilley (17 Aug 2017)

Received email confirmation of my entry today, anyone else signed up?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Aug 2017)

It was on my wish list, but my youngest is back to school the next day, so I shall be in the woods, trying to coax her back to civilisation. Doing the Radonnée from Bristol the following weekend to make up for it.


----------



## Tilley (17 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It was on my wish list, but my youngest is back to school the next day, so I shall be in the woods, trying to coax her back to civilisation. Doing the Radonnée from Bristol the following weekend to make up for it.


No Matter I'm sure we shall meet up at Cheddar in October


----------



## Tilley (30 Aug 2017)

As I will be driving down from Bristol for this event can anyone local recommend a good breakfast stop in the early stages of the ride?


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Sep 2017)

Tilley said:


> can anyone local recommend a good breakfast stop in the early stages of the ride?


The Canal Tea Rooms, Tiverton at 44km serves quick tasty food (used regularly as a Sunday ride coffee stop) but may be a bit busy: it's a control and I'm stamping the cards. There are several cafes in town eg a Costa (opens at 7am). But I suspect you're after something a little earlier than 44km. The St George and Dragon pub serves breakfasts 8 till 10 and that's only a minute off route (junction of Topsham Road and A396) - at 12.8km. Otherwise the route is a bit 'spartan' for breakfast offerings. The route passes close to the NT cafe at Killerton at km29 (about 400m off route) but doesn't open till 11am. Later on the route comes south through the edge of Cullompton (55km) and there are places there too in the town centre, (just off route) and a MacDonalds (on route, imm before M5 bridge).


----------



## Tilley (2 Sep 2017)

I have been avidly watching the weather forecast all week in the hope that it would change, but as heavy rain is forecast on Sunday I have chosen to service the trike rather than struggle around the audax. I hope all those attending have a good day despite the weather.


----------



## burntoutbanger (3 Sep 2017)

Good luck to any Cyclechatters doing this, it's tipping it down out there!


----------



## Tilley (3 Sep 2017)

Sorry to hear that the weather is so foul, but glad in another way as it means I didn't cry off of a really good event for no reason.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Sep 2017)

In forecast and actual very poor weather, 15 riders started.


----------

